# Feel likes it’s been going on too long. Never had a BFP



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Has anyone else been TTC for a long time? We have been since 2011 and had 5 ivf (4 own egg 1 donor in Spain ) and not any chance at a BFP. I  am fed up of putting my life on hold eating different things not drinking, not planning anything, spending money on painful periods, ruined my career as stepped down from head of department as well as other things that all you ladies know and do! 
To top it off my husband is having major heart operation in 2 weeks.  I feel like we have waisted loads of the past few years.

We still have 5 Frosties DE in Spain . I think I will have 2 last go but have started to think about adoption again. We looked into it last year but was scared off! I only want to be a mum and look after someone and be a family with my other half. 
I don’t really feel part of the groups on here as I feel like I tried it all ! 
Has anyone else gone on this long ? I think I have finally reached the end of the road something I thought I would never say. Xxx


----------



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi Cma you are not alone - in fact there’s a whole gang of us! Pop over to the Pincushion Princesses and you’ll find lots of support and people who feel just the same. We started a little later than you in 2014 with my partner’s vas reversal and had 5 ivfs since then with no success. We’re also looking into adoption but stalling at the very start of the process, so still not getting anywhere   I am up and down like a yo-yo at the minute just wondering if it will ever happen and how much more I can take.

Sorry to hear about your husbands operation - I hope everything goes well. 

You’re not alone but I know how hard it is xxx


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you northern , I will join that group. I’m really struggling today really don’t know what’s wrong with me can’t stop crying I thought I could deal with it all but haven’t been like this for months. Think sometimes it’s just so isolating. I have accepted it won’t work but it’s just so unfair but as my hubbie says that’s life!
Xxx


----------



## Bettyville (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Cma700,
Yes, i am in the exact same boat as you - TTC since 2011/early 2012 and never had a BFP. X2 failed IUI's & 2 failed IVFs - so i know exactly how u feel!!

If you want to moan, just let me know - in the same situation as you!

Betty x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I wish you all the best, myself I know a few ladies who struggled for many, many years and finally got pregnant. xx


----------

